# Liturgical calendar



## Jonah (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi,
Could anyone recommend any puritan writing on liturgical calendar?
Thank you


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 7, 2015)

The most exhaustive look from a Puritan perspective is most certainly George Gillespie's "English Popish Ceremonies".


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 7, 2015)

Probably lots to suggest. These come to mind.
John Owen _Concerning Liturgies_. Discourse Concerning Liturgies, and their Imposition - Christian Classics Ethereal Library
William Ames, A fresh suit against human ceremonies in God's vvorship. Or a triplication unto. D. Burgesse his rejoinder for D. Morton The first part., Also Google Books.
Samuel Rutherford, Divine Right of church-government and excommunication: or a peacable dispute for the perfection of the holy scripture in point of ceremonies and church government, http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/t/text/text-idx?c=eebo;idno=A92138.0001.001, also GB. 
As Ben noted, the most famous and of the most historical significance to Presbyterians is George Gillespie's, _Dispute Against the English Popish Ceremonies._ See PRDL listings for online old editions. A new crtical edition published in 2013 is available from Naphtali Press for 29.95 post paid (USA). Naphtali Press Â» Blog Archive Â» ###George Gillespie: A Dispute Against the English Popish Ceremonies 
Gillespie has a short tract published first in 1638 against liturgies. _Reasons For Which the Service Book Urged Upon Scotland Ought to be Refused_ (1638). This is printed in his _Anonymous Writings_. This is available on the Naphtali Press print on demand back list of old titles shop. Naphtali Press's Books and Publications Spotlight


----------



## Jonah (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you. I've asked this question because I am attending a URCNA church now. They honor Liturgical calendar, to some extent. My denominational background is OPC, and it is more than just OPC - I've come to accept and believe many of their teachings. So no I have a bit of a problem.


----------

